# Jack Stands



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't know extacly where under my 1996 Sentra GXE do I place my jacks stands.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I put mine on my control arms today. Basically anywhere on the frame towards the corners of the car is good. The ideal way I think is just jack it up from the cross bar and then put the stands where the jack would go on the sides. Unno the place with the indentions behind the front tire. If doing the rear just put them on the axle.


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't know where the control arms?? I'm returning my jack stands backing to the store. I did some research and I see that most of the testomisty I read, people prefer Ramps.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ILoveToreadBooks said:


> I don't know where the control arms?? I'm returning my jack stands backing to the store. I did some research and I see that most of the testomisty I read, people prefer Ramps.


Follow your screen name and read a book called the owners manual  I place mine where the factory jack is supposed to be placed. On the pinch weld right on the "cut out" for the factory jack.


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the tip,Wes. 


Attn: Do it your-selfers!!! DO not go under your car with ony a factory jack or any jack for that matter. I was about to go under my car and before I knew it the car rolled back and the car dropped to the floor. (I forget to apply the parking brake,but stil I was lucky I didn't get injured or worse. I'm a... :dumbass:


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

wear your helmet.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

jeffinbham said:


> wear your helmet.


and body armor lol..


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I jack it up on the pinch weld but put my jack stands under another spot. I'm not sure what it exactly is called, however my crappy description would be. 

Parallel with the pinch weld about 8 inches to away towards the center of the car is a bar(could actually be the frame, have no clue) that's a few inches wide and also the same color of your car paint. Right at the end of this bar towards the engine bay is a black smooth plate with a lip around it and 2 bolts in it. There is a flat part on there that I use to jack my vehicle up. If anybody knows what this is called, too... let me know.

Always use chocks behind your rear wheels.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

wes said:


> Follow your screen name and read a book called the owners manual  I place mine where the factory jack is supposed to be placed. On the pinch weld right on the "cut out" for the factory jack.


Oh come on guys... Thats wrong. Just tell the kid where to put them...I am going to try to take pics today of where you can put them bro. I will post the pics asap ok?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> Oh come on guys... Thats wrong. Just tell the kid where to put them...I am going to try to take pics today of where you can put them bro. I will post the pics asap ok?


It was a harmless rub, take it easy man. He posted afterwards and it sound liek he knows where to put the jack so his question has been answered.


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

Wes, I gave up on the Jack Stands and I return them back to store. I going to invest in some Car ramps and wheel chocks. Unish, yes I would like to see some pics please. I can't beileve my car fell down to the ground when I was jacking it up with the factory jack, I'm so lucky I wasn't underneath the car, I could have been a goner! And I'm arfaid to use jack stands, I hear the car can still fall on you if if you use jack stands.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Jacked Up!*



ILoveToreadBooks said:


> Wes, I gave up on the Jack Stands and I return them back to store. I going to invest in some Car ramps and wheel chocks. Unish, yes I would like to see some pics please. I can't beileve my car fell down to the ground when I was jacking it up with the factory jack, I'm so lucky I wasn't underneath the car, I could have been a goner! And I'm arfaid to use jack stands, I hear the car can still fall on you if if you use jack stands.


OK, Ok, O K ! LOL.
You tryin' to get an early life insurance settlement or what?
I used to go under with a factory jack only but the parking brake was always on! 
I know better now and would love to buy a set of ramps but, are those plastic ramps really that great? Does anyone know a good site for a set of metal ramps. I have a hang up with plastic anything, especially if my life depends on it! Plastic makes it possible (stripped plastic gears, blown plastic hoses, dry-rotted plastic crap!!!!!) Yes plastic truly makes it possible (parts companies rich, aftermarket replacement of OEM plastic crap).
I am sorry but I will continue to trust my life to the metal jacks ramps if possible!
Do any ramps state minimum ground clearance ie aftermarket bumper and drop? Are they gonna pay for my bumper? No. 
Jackstands are just bigger jacks and your car will still roll without parking brake duh!
I'm going with metal ramps if I can find any with a low angle and I will always use my parking brake (why do I need blocks with a parking brake?)
Why do they make this so hard?
I think I'll just get hydro's and bounce baby bounce!
Then I can flip a switch and work on it!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Jacked Up!*



ILoveToreadBooks said:


> Wes, I gave up on the Jack Stands and I return them back to store. I going to invest in some Car ramps and wheel chocks. Unish, yes I would like to see some pics please. I can't beileve my car fell down to the ground when I was jacking it up with the factory jack, I'm so lucky I wasn't underneath the car, I could have been a goner! And I'm arfaid to use jack stands, I hear the car can still fall on you if if you use jack stands.


OK, Ok, O K ! LOL.
You tryin' to get an early life insurance settlement or what?
I used to go under with a factory jack only but the parking brake was always on! 
I know better now and would love to buy a set of ramps but, are those plastic ramps really that great? Does anyone know a good site for a set of metal ramps. I have a hang up with plastic anything, especially if my life depends on it! Plastic makes it possible (stripped plastic gears, blown plastic hoses, dry-rotted plastic crap!!!!!) Yes plastic truly makes it possible (parts companies rich, aftermarket replacement of OEM plastic crap).
I am sorry but I will continue to trust my life to the metal jacks ramps if possible!
Do any ramps state minimum ground clearance ie aftermarket bumper and drop? Are they gonna pay for my bumper? No. 
Jackstands are just bigger jacks and your car will still roll without parking brake duh!
I'm going with metal ramps if I can find any with a low angle and I will always use my parking brake (why do I need blocks with a parking brake?)
Why do they make this so hard?
I think I'll just get hydro's and bounce baby bounce!
Then I can flip a switch and work on it!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hey Wes? You got any pic's of your jack stands?
I'm just curious cuz for that pinch weld you'd need a slit in the metal stand to hold the car properly. 
If your do have stands with a cutout, I'd sure like to see em. 

I hate having my car up for weeks on end with a questionable stand position. Not so bad really but this is earthquake country. Freaks me out just to think about what might happen.





DanTheMan- Metal ramps can be found at most any auto store. I think mine were like 20 bux.
:thumbup:


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

And as for lowered vehicles and ramps they do make low clearance vehicle extensions. They look like little foldout plates that go at the bottom of the ramp and decrease the initial angle to drive up. As for the jack stands I have heard of disks like a hockey puck that fit the stands and have the slit for the pinch rail of the car. Haven't ever seen them in a store but sounds crucial to not crushing in your floor board.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

if your car cant clear the ramps, put a 2X4 in the middle of each ramp. it will help if you need an inch or so.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I may need to head on down to the local sporting good store and buy some hockey pucks then.
Dremel tool would make easy work of them.


----------



## 98Sentra5spdbas (Jul 19, 2004)

*jackin or lifting rear "axle"*

By the "rear axle", do you mean the "u-shaped" piece of angle iron that spans from the left rear wheel to the right rear wheel?  










ittamaticstatic said:


> I put mine on my control arms today. Basically anywhere on the frame towards the corners of the car is good. The ideal way I think is just jack it up from the cross bar and then put the stands where the jack would go on the sides. Unno the place with the indentions behind the front tire. If doing the rear just put them on the axle.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

jeffinbham said:


> if your car cant clear the ramps, put a 2X4 in the middle of each ramp. it will help if you need an inch or so.


That's what I do, but it's still a pain in the ass. Anyone seen those "low clearance vehicle extensions" anywhere? I'm gonna have to start looking for them.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Shawn said:


> That's what I do, but it's still a pain in the ass. Anyone seen those "low clearance vehicle extensions" anywhere? I'm gonna have to start looking for them.


Last time I looked Wal-Mart had them right with the ramp stands. I don't shop any other big department stores so not sure where else to find them.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sfhellwig said:


> And as for lowered vehicles and ramps they do make low clearance vehicle extensions. They look like little foldout plates that go at the bottom of the ramp and decrease the initial angle to drive up. As for the jack stands I have heard of disks like a hockey puck that fit the stands and have the slit for the pinch rail of the car. Haven't ever seen them in a store but sounds crucial to not crushing in your floor board.


The Sentra is not heavy and the stand just takes the weight from the seam. I have not had a problem with my cars ever damaging the the seam weld from the sill box section. The top of the stand on mine are just flat. If you use a slit and reach the box section you may dent it !! Oops I believe they are rocker pannels here not sills !!


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

I went back and bought jack stands again and I want to know when I put the jack stands on the control arms;Do I remove the floor jack or do I leave it there?( I have a 3TON Floor Jack). :cheers:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Leave the floor jack underneath but release the majority of the car's weight to the jackstands.


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Leave the floor jack underneath but release the majority of the car's weight to the jackstands.


Alright, I will give it a try. Anyday now I due for an Oil Change. I'll keep everybody posted.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ILoveToreadBooks said:


> Alright, I will give it a try. Anyday now I due for an Oil Change. I'll keep everybody posted.


Yes I agree you should release the jack so most of the weight is on the stands. The whole Idea is to support the car on the stands, which is much safer than the floor jack. Having said that keeping the jack in place so long as its not in the way just adds an extra safety factor. Putting the stands under the control arms is not the best way to do this, as the arms are an irregular shape and change angle when you jack them. 
I still recommend putting them under the rocker panel seams where they recommend the factory jack to be positioned. If you use the jack under the control arms please do not go under the car. If you need photos I will take some for you, please let me know
Good luck........


----------

